
Pokémon GO – first look - leonvonblut
http://nianticlabs.com/blog-ja/pokemon-go-first-look/
======
yomism
For me the links shows the japanese version.

English: [http://nianticlabs.com/blog/pokemon-go-first-
look/](http://nianticlabs.com/blog/pokemon-go-first-look/)

------
kill_dang
I really want Pokemon GO to be better than a re-skin of Ingress. I found that
after several weeks of playing Ingress, I became so frustrated that I
uninstalled it.

What ends up happening is that people who have more free time to walk around
benefit more from people who only have a few hours in the evening to move
around, but time throughout the day to look at the app. I was able to generate
enough energy during the day and with a bit of coordination, controlled a good
portion of Birmingham, AL for a while, but I realized that there were players
who had practically all day to drive around and hit portals.

I suspect that Pokemon GO will suffer from this as well, where people who have
more free time will end up ruining the game for people playing casually. It
sounds stupid, but consider the scenario:

A new player joins the game. He has a job and a life, and can only spend about
90 minutes a day walking around. Luckily there is a few portals near his work
and home so he works those for a few days. Then he starts getting the long-
range support items, and can help defend portals across town. Eventually, he's
strong enough to start solo-ing portals and defend some of his own portals,
only for him to walk a few blocks and get a push notification that somebody
just nuked the whole area. One user singlehandedly attacked several dozen
portals in fifteen minutes, all across town.

It's so annoying. I played through it for a while, but eventually had a great
evening spoiled by drivers, and I remember being so frustrated that I just
uninstalled the game right there on the spot, and walked home in a sullen mood
for the next hour.

I _really_ want Pokemon GO to be better than that.

